# Upgrading Trailer



## nipper (Mar 23, 2014)

Just looking for some advice as I want to upgrade my trailer. I have a 2003 Outback 25 rss. I would like to get a 27 rsds they seem to.be very hard to find. I was wondering if they were discontinued. I'm looking for a trailer with a bigger bathroom/shower and a front bedroom.
Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Google for a 300RB...the bathroom is in the rear of the trailer and is HUGE!!! Bigger than almost every 5th wheel I've ever seen.

Keystone no longer makes this model so you'll have to do some searching, but this would be exactly what you want.


----------



## nipper (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the reply this is very helpful


----------

